# iMac G5 video card overheating



## tovaac (Apr 14, 2005)

I've had some problem with a game freezing up and sometimes even taking down the entire system with it. I ran the Hardware Test after a while, but it said nothing was wrong. Now, with some thinking and elimination I'm pretty sure I've got it down to the video card overheating. Normal computer use is just fine, but doing some graphics intensive stuff will cause a freeze after a while. I don't know why this happens, or how, but I plan to have a look inside later and maybe find out.

But before I go meddling with my hardware, what I'm wondering is, has anybody else had their iMac G5 video card (GeForce FX 5200) overheating before? And if so, what did you do to fix it, if you got it fixed at all?


----------



## ziess (Apr 14, 2005)

You might want to look at:

http://www.macintouch.com/imacg5part07.html


----------



## tovaac (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, I will need to have a look at those capacitors for one, when I get back home.


----------



## Deedles253 (Aug 3, 2006)

Is it a first generation iMac? If so, you definitely need to look at this: http://www.apple.com/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/

You might be able to get it repaired for free - I had a very similar thing.


----------

